# Fonction Sommeil de l'iPhone



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour ,

Utilisez vous cette fonction , et quoi sert elle réellement ?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## peyret (18 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Utilisez vous cette fonction , et quoi serre elle réellement ?
> 
> Merci de vos retours



Elle "serre" rien


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Mars 2018)

https://iphonesoft.fr/2016/12/14/fonction-sommeil-comment-adapter-heures-sommeil-iphone


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2018)

Ouais , donc pas trop utile


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (18 Mars 2018)

Salut,

Je m’en sert comme réveil et aussi pour repérer le nombre d’heures de sommeil dont j’ai besoin.
Le iPhone compte le sommeil à partir du moment où tu le mets en mode avion avec aucune activité. Sinon pour avoir un suivi, je pense qu’il faut passer une montre connectée.

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mars 2018)

ou par une application qui enregistre le bruit. Par contre, ça consomme un max en batterie ...


----------



## guymauve (18 Mars 2018)

Je l’utilise pour me rappeler de dormir et me réveiller. 

Par contre pouvez vous me confirmer que le réveil fonctionne en mode avion ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (18 Mars 2018)

guymauve a dit:


> Par contre pouvez vous me confirmer que le réveil fonctionne en mode avion ?



Oui ça marche !


----------

